# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Really looking to get some advise from the best :)

## Harris10

Hey guys, I am really looking forward to asking and answering Excel based issues  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Harris10, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## intellectteams

Please place your questions here. We will try

----------

